# Looking for a bigger boat, but problem is!!!!



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sort of in the market for an 18-19 foot center console boat, I've actually looked at a few but the ones I've looked at just aren't as roomy as my 16 Cape Horn I looked at an 18 pro line the other day and compared it to my 16 bay cape and I'd literally say I had 1/3 more fishing room then it had...... My question is what other boat other then a Cape Horn will be real roomy??? My brother has an 18 whaler but comparing the two mine has the same amount of room


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

Start looking at twin vee or other cat hulls.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

19ft Cape Horn- if you like the 16ft you'll love the 19


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you are going to jump up in size go ahead to the 20'. You will be doing it later anyway..!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> If you are going to jump up in size go ahead to the 20'. You will be doing it later anyway..!


LOL.. true statement... this is how it all starts!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

you find a cat, that'll make ya some room! my 17 has more room then my last cc in 19


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You want room, look to the beam. I went from an 8'.6" to a 9'.3" and the difference is night and day! I feel your pain and so will your wallet! lmao


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

There's some sort of pawnshop on 98 eastbound as you come out of the national seashore in Gulf Breeze. I saw a Twin Vee (?) on the east side of the building. Might wanna check to see if that's there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Twin Vee.....A lot of room.....Sides to low......Cheaply built boat.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

cat will give more room and better ride, esp with GOM chop. TV (twin-vee) has wood that rots, but cheaper $ to purchase. GB (glacier bay) and WC (world cat) very heavy and $$$, but great fit & finish. AC (americat) and Prowler well built but $$$ too. Others avbl, if you're thinking cat. be sure to sea trial ones you're thinking of buying, whether cat or not, to ensure you like the ride - and ride them in the GOM chop to experience and see how you like the ride then as well. no boat is perfect, it's all compromise (e.g. cats are slower than v bottom, except in >2' chop when v's will rattle ur brain...and who wants to be out in >3's?). good luck!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

If you can find one Caracal makes A sweet little cat.


----------

